# They call this an inch or less on 11/17 & 11/18



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

This is "a coating to an inch". Looks like a little more to me!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, glad you got the first push in!:waving:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well at least you got plenty to push all the snow that was forecasted for us went south. Im glad it did since the truck broke.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's a weatherman inch!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Your weatherman ROCKS ! If he,s gonna be wrong , thats the way to do it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice snow fall. Our weather people missed it a little today too.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

boy that looks nice. cant wait for ours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wellllll, it was an inch at a time, right?

Gotta love lake effect and the idiot forecasters, I've plowed 8" of flurries before.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmm.. Well an inch of rain is supposed to be about 10 inches of snow, so maybe he meant an inch of rain or something.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Doom & Gloom;641258 said:


> This is "a coating to an inch". Looks like a little more to me!


Looks like a Northeast Ohio inch to me. Do you plow that whole lot with that 7.5. Seems to be a decent size lot. How big is it. Oh yeah I am putting pro wings on my 8.5 ploy this week also...:salute:


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Burkartsplow;642007 said:


> Looks like a Northeast Ohio inch to me. Do you plow that whole lot with that 7.5. Seems to be a decent size lot. How big is it. Oh yeah I am putting pro wings on my 8.5 ploy this week also...:salute:


Yes I do use the 7.5. The lot is about 300 x 300 plus dock plus side drive plus front executive spots. With 2-4 inches it takes me about an 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 without wings. Takes about 1-1 and 10 minutes with wings. I will take more pics of the whole place maybe tonight if it keeps snowing. It has taken me as long as 6 hours with 18 inches of snow, I had to call for help! I get $200 for each push. Been doing it for 10 years. Not a bad gig. I will post pics of my new wings also.


----------

